# Direct email



## stoler527 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got an email message that said it was a TUG help email. It came in my regular email. It was not a private message. I responded because it seemed innocuous, but now I am wondering how this person got my email, and knew I was an owner at Royal palms Marriott. 

It is beginning to bother me. Any thoughts?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 28, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> I just got an email message that said it was a TUG help email. . . .
> It is beginning to bother me. Any thoughts?


If you have ever done a review of the property and indicated that you were willing to offer help or answer questions, that would be why you got that email.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 28, 2014)

the person doesnt have your email =)

whenever anyone asks a question using the TUG member help feature, his/her question is forwarded to all those who volunteered to answer questions about the resort in the future.

if it looks like a valid question and you have an answer, replying would be the way to go!

you are under no obligation to reply if you dont want to or dont have an answer!


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I learn something every day.


----------

